# Get back to stock recovery?



## t_rob76 (Jan 30, 2012)

Mod Type:: Recovery

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: ADB

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
I have rooted just to be able to use some root programs and freeze some bloat, now i want to get google wallet working, but i need to flash CWM to do so, I want to get my stock recovery back so I can get OTA's but i see no way to do it without getting completely back to stock. Isa there a way to do this, IE is there a stock recovery.img out there I am just not finding?


----------



## logan (Jul 30, 2012)

Don't think your looking very hard...







It's available in the VZW ez recovery app...

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

LULZ and you posted in the wrong section! No worries tho as we all have derped before...just dont let it happen again j/k


----------



## mmmeff (Aug 6, 2011)

If you want OTAs you should probably Odin back to stock. If you just want stock recovery, just use ezrecovery.


----------



## t_rob76 (Jan 30, 2012)

logan said:


> If you want OTAs you should probably Odin back to stock. If you just want stock recovery, just use ezrecovery.


I am currently on stock, just with root access, if an ota comes out and it is an issue, i will Odin back, but I cant stand having to reinstall everything even with TB pro


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Development section is for ROM, kernel, and related releases only. Moved to SGS3 general sub-forum.


----------

